# Fishing from a "real" micro skiff



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Neat set up. 

Too bad when someone comes up with something neat like that, it has to be registered and get numbers like a boat. Might as well just put the trolling motor rig on the gheenoe or gladesmen.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

makes me wanna get a kayak


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

2 much shit in 2 lil of a not so much boat!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Where are the poling platforms? jk


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

> Where are the poling platforms? jk


Tom they are actually working on one.. believe it or not.

The stake out pole you see here.. also extends to double the length, so it doubles as a push pole as well. I wonder if it will work for Gheenoe.


----------



## fishgazam (Dec 12, 2006)

cool use for that troll motor. I like!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

nice setup and report 
any idea on the size of deep cycle there using and how long does it last?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Capt Ron should get a pair of the outrigors for the nmz


----------

